# 2.0 fuel line questions



## Nissan0301 (11 mo ago)

Can I install a 3 way tee with shut off value into the rubber part of the fuel feed line so I can easily check fuel pressure from here on out? I was thinking of making it permanent instead of a temporary, for future checking of any fuel pressure issues.

something like this, so I have quick access to a test slot for checking fuel pressure. Or would this potentially not hold up to the needed fuel pressure?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sure, It'll work just fine. However use hose clamps made for fuel injection use like these:








ABA 21017 Mini Fuel Injection Style Clamp 10-PK: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


ABA 21017 Mini Fuel Injection Style Clamp 10-PK: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com




Regular clamps can fail under high pressure.


----------



## Nissan0301 (11 mo ago)

Awesome, thank you!


----------

